# Which pump?



## HelenG (Nov 13, 2020)

I am being offered a Roche insight - a Medtronic 640g - a omnipod dash which would anyone recommend. I am currently on the Roche insight and using Libre app.
was looking for something to avoid finger pricking so much - any comments please


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi and welcome
Sorry I can't help you as I am MDI but could you explain (to a non pump user) why you need to finger prick if you are using Libre.... Obviously you need to when the way you feel doesn't correspond to the reading it gives you, but now that I am using Libre, I often don't finger prick even once a day, so just trying to understand how the pump changes that. Is it to do with calibration or do you not feel confident to bolus from the Libre reading without a finger prick BG reading?

Just trying to learn....


----------



## helli (Nov 13, 2020)

@rebrascora I am a Libre user (and pump but that is not relevant to finger pricking).
I prick at least twice a day and would not consider doing less. 
I find the accuracy of the Libre drifts over its life so I "calibrate" in the morning and night. Plus, I *always* test before correcting a high or low because the sensor is much less accurate at highs and lows. I may also finger prick if I am undertaking intensive exercise because the 15 minute delay is very significant when my blood sugars are falling fast.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 13, 2020)

I do the occasional finger prick check when things are steady and find that the Libre is pretty reliable for me right up to the last few minutes although the first 30 mins might be a little awry. As a result I feel confident to accept the Libre reading unless of course it doesn't correspond to how I am feeling. So far the only time that has happened is when it has said I am mid-high 3's and I am actually mid 4s but no harm having a carb top up in that situation.


----------



## Inka (Nov 13, 2020)

HelenG said:


> I am being offered a Roche insight - a Medtronic 640g - a omnipod dash which would anyone recommend. I am currently on the Roche insight and using Libre app.
> was looking for something to avoid finger pricking so much - any comments please



I would avoid the Insight like the plague, but I see you already have it. So, weigh up it’s bad points, then read as many reviews as you can of the other two pumps. I also found YouTube helpful.

Make a list of pros and cons of each, and circle anything particularly important to you or anything causing you concern.

If you use the Search feature here you can also read previous posts about those pumps. I’d go for the Medtronic out of those three, but that’s more because I’m not keen on the other two.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 13, 2020)

I had the MM640G as my previous pump and got on very well with it. It really comes into its own if you can afford the sensors that pair with it, but that is a fairly hefty investment (even if you restart them).

Odd that your clinic are still supplying the MM640 - the MM670 and MM780 have already launched. Perhaps it is less expensive and felt to be OK if you aren't planning on using sensors - but if CGM integration is a possibility I'd prefer one of the newer ones personally.


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 14, 2020)

I was going to have an Insight, as I think the newer ones have overcome some of the gripes that people had with the original ones.  My reason for choosing this was the bluetoothness and being able to tuck the pump away at the start of the day, and being able on their new app to enter readings from the libre (after applying the fudge from the arrow and any drift) when wanting Bolus advice.

But then ....

I have gone for a Minimed 780 G as I plan to self fund the sensors.  My understanding is that these pumps behave like a 640 if not used with sensors, but it is good to have that capability.  With the 640 I think you can still enter the Libre data rather than fingerprick (@everydayupsanddowns ?) but you will lose the Bluetooth and you then need access to the pump during the day.  The 780 has the Bluetooth facility.

Whatever you choose it is only for four years, and that time will fly.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 15, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> With the 640 I think you can still enter the Libre data rather than fingerprick (@everydayupsanddowns ?)


Correct. The MM640G allowed you to enter BG values from non-linked BG meter sources into the bolus wizard.


----------



## JohnWhi (Nov 15, 2020)

I have used the Medtronic 640G for nearly four years, and the only significant problem was the battery compartment cover falling apart. I was able to make a temporary repair and the help-line people are excellent, they seem to have all the answers, and a replacement part came in the post the next day. The consultants at my pump clinic have spoken very highly of the 780G, they say the software is better than anything so far. There again, they are talking of offering sensors, and they require some finger-pricking to calibrate. With the 640G, I was advised to reduce finger-pricking to a minimum, just as well as my GP told me to reduce the number of tests.


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 19, 2020)

HelenG said:


> I am being offered a Roche insight - a Medtronic 640g - a omnipod dash which would anyone recommend. I am currently on the Roche insight and using Libre app.
> was looking for something to avoid finger pricking so much - any comments please


Hi - I have been offered the Roche solo, Omnipod dash or Roche Insight and am currently doing the pros and cons list for each so if you have reached any further conclusions since you posted this I would welcome your views


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 21, 2020)

With the new Insight pumps you will be able to enter BG on the phone so can enter Libre readings, but I am not sure when those are coming out.  They are supposed to be better/ faster than the old ones that have had a bad press.  One big advantage I see is that the handsets are bluetoothed to the pump and you can Bolus through the handset.  You can’t do that on the Medtronics and need to access the pump to do a Bolus.  I am not sure about the omnipod and solo around this.


----------

